

Advice from a startup wife - tbull007
http://www.foundersspace.com/team/advice-from-a-start-up-wife/

======
tbull007
Full disclosure, Karina is my wife talking about my (ex) start-up, Trunk.ly.

Yes, I quit my job (Director at PwC) and took the family on quite a ride,
including uprooting them from family and friends to move to the Valley.

I've been incredibly fortunate to have one person who has always believed in
me. I don't think we hear from the person behind the founder often enough. I'd
love to hear and read more tales from startup wives.

NB The choice of phrase "startup wife" was deliberate - there are many
wonderful female founders who also have the man behind the woman. We spoke
about it and Karina felt Startup Partner was too boring and confusing. She's
happy to be the startup wife and chose those words. Two weeks into her first
real blog, she's also learning the value of a catchy title!

